# Trash



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I know its not anyone from this website but why do people leave so much trash while fishing? I have been icefishing Alum and Indian and it amazes me the amount of trash I am seeing on the ice and in the parking lots. If I see trash I'll pick it up and dispose of it properly. Then fishermen wonder why parking lots are closed and access spots are blocked. I don't blame people for shutting them down. I wouldn't want to deal with the trash either. It is especially obvious when someone leaves trash on the ice, you can see it a mile away. So come on everyone if you bring it out with you take it back with you. If you see trash pick it up. I know this topic has been brought up before so I'm just refreshing everyone's memory.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

I seen a picture from Pymatuning Res the other day and someone left a whole bunch of trash on the ice it was unreal that they did that.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I was sent this picture yesterday. They said it was from Indian but it doesn't look like Indian. Either way its a prime example of what I'm talking about.


----------



## Johntom0013 (Jan 20, 2016)

I just don’t understand how people can do that. Is it because they were raised that way? I just wanna slap the crap out of them.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I venture to say that a majority of the population today are absolute pigs. Glad I wasn’t raised that way.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

CHOPIQ said:


> I know its not anyone from this website but why do people leave so much trash while fishing? I have been icefishing Alum and Indian and it amazes me the amount of trash I am seeing on the ice and in the parking lots. If I see trash I'll pick it up and dispose of it properly. Then fishermen wonder why parking lots are closed and access spots are blocked. I don't blame people for shutting them down. I wouldn't want to deal with the trash either. It is especially obvious when someone leaves trash on the ice, you can see it a mile away. So come on everyone if you bring it out with you take it back with you. If you see trash pick it up. I know this topic has been brought up before so I'm just refreshing everyone's memory.


We are very lucky to have public access. There are countries that public cant fish. The trashy people I wish would realize


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

It’s a sad reflection of our society.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

CHOPIQ said:


> I was sent this picture yesterday. They said it was from Indian but it doesn't look like Indian. Either way its a prime example of what I'm talking about.
> View attachment 464433





CHOPIQ said:


> I was sent this picture yesterday. They said it was from Indian but it doesn't look like Indian. Either way its a prime example of what I'm talking about.
> View attachment 464433


Thats the picture I was talking about thanks the wife showed me and said it was Pammy but could have been wrong


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh my. Lack of parental discipline plain and simple, self-destructive and stupid. There's so many things wrong with that pic. Just ... sad. They used to call us sportsmen and women. 🤬 And I know this emoji is old fashioned. I liked it better back then.👍


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Need to have the Ranger or Game Wardens patrol in plains clothes and when these "SLOBS" come off the ice and leave their trash on the ice, that's when its time to hammer them! Fine the hell out of them(Maximum) and maybe they will think twice about doing it again? I bet it like everything else, a swat on the but. Need to put some teeth into littering ($1000) and it would put a stop to it. Sure sad to see a pic like that. Their car & house probably look the same.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Kenlow1 said:


> Need to have the Ranger or Game Wardens patrol in plains clothes and when these "SLOBS" come off the ice and leave their trash on the ice, that's when its time to hammer them! Fine the hell out of them(Maximum) and maybe they will think twice about doing it again? I bet it like everything else, a swat on the but. Need to put some teeth into littering ($1000) and it would put a stop to it. Sure sad to see a pic like that. Their car & house probably look the same.


I'm an advocate of a severe penalty (for ALL crimes/negative actions) as the way to stop/minimize it. The PIG(S) that left that mess, if caught, should have ALL gear confiscated (with NO return of it), minimum 1 year loss of license, AND a solid fine. Severe? *YEP!* Too severe? *MAYBE!*, but they won't repeat the act. Those types are NOT sportsmen/women & are a blight on the sport we love. I carry a number of trash bags in my car at all times & practice "carry OUT more than you carried in". Hopefully, what you carry out are fish for dinner rather than someone else's trash.

Mike


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

Littering on state game lands should not only result in a fine but a three-year suspension of any use of public parks


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Kenlow1 said:


> Need to have the Ranger or Game Wardens patrol in plains clothes and when these "SLOBS" come off the ice and leave their trash on the ice, that's when its time to hammer them! Fine the hell out of them(Maximum) and maybe they will think twice about doing it again? I bet it like everything else, a swat on the but. Need to put some teeth into littering ($1000) and it would put a stop to it. Sure sad to see a pic like that. Their car & house probably look the same.


Sad thing is, their car and home are probably clean...


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

McMish said:


> Littering on state game lands should not only result in a fine but a three-year suspension of any use of public parks


I'm thinking a permanent ban would be ideal...and a hefty fine.


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Sucks, you confront those as%×[email protected] and its going to get ugly. I'm sure they dgaf about their own life anymore than yours. I hope they drill a lot of holes in 5' over a spring.


----------



## jeff rod builder (Sep 21, 2014)

Well there vehicles and home are the same way since there $&@“ don’t stink and it’s benea them to clean up after themselves. There the same ones that throw there trash out driving down the road


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ohiotuber said:


> I'm an advocate of a severe penalty (for ALL crimes/negative actions) as the way to stop/minimize it. The PIG(S) that left that mess, if caught, should have ALL gear confiscated (with NO return of it), minimum 1 year loss of license, AND a solid fine. Severe? *YEP!* Too severe? *MAYBE!*, but they won't repeat the act. Those types are NOT sportsmen/women & are a blight on the sport we love. I carry a number of trash bags in my car at all times & practice "carry OUT more than you carried in". Hopefully, what you carry out are fish for dinner rather than someone else's trash.
> 
> Mike


You forgot to add about one year worth of 2 days a week community service picking up trash around lakes and alongside the freeways.

Sickening pic. ...


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

Take it in, take it out.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Open season on them types period!


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

that pile of trash is unacceptable, if i see someone leave that much garbage were gonna have words, thats more than likely what there house looks like pigs !!!!!!!!!! so be warned if i see ya doin this im going to take pics, and gather as much evidence as possible and hopefully there would be a knock on their door with a smiling cop standing there.............


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Go get em bustedrod! If you need company, let me know, I'll be right there with you. Hate to get in a "bar fight" but taking pics and maybe getting a license plate # would help to get convicted.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Something makes me think that you would be wasting your time gathering evidence to pass on to law enforcement. 
More than 90% probability that they wouldn’t put much effort into pursuing the culprits.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Specwar said:


> Something makes me think that you would be wasting your time gathering evidence to pass on to law enforcement.
> More than 90% probability that they wouldn’t put much effort into pursuing the culprits.


You are correct. In October 2020, I was stopped at a red light (northbound in right lane) on Frank Rd NW (where you enter & exit Stark State & Kent State in Jackson Twp). The left lane was clear & a young kid crashed into the back of my work van. He was NOT cited by Jackson Police. My boss & I were both shocked & I believe it was because I didn't claim injury.
Sorry for off topic, but I see crazy driving daily in clear view of Police with no response???

Mike


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Shad Rap said:


> Sad thing is, their car and home are probably clean...


Guaranteed. Because in their car they toss it out the window!


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Specwar said:


> Something makes me think that you would be wasting your time gathering evidence to pass on to law enforcement.
> More than 90% probability that they wouldn’t put much effort into pursuing the culprits.


Maybe not the local police, but I think the park game rangers have more time. They dont deal with as many crackheads and shootings as city and state.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

yeah the fuzz would just push it aside, but maybe the pressure would make them think about it. or throw your trash in their yard.....


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

isn't that a 12-pack there that they left? If they're not empties I'd fish those holes, drink their beer, and wait for them to come back lol


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Those people should be banned from fishing again and heavy fines. Obviously not there to fish with that much time to drink all that.  Total, lazy slobs.


----------



## wildromanian (Oct 22, 2017)

ranger487 said:


> I seen a picture from Pymatuning Res the other day and someone left a whole bunch of trash on the ice it was unreal that they did that.


----------



## wildromanian (Oct 22, 2017)

I have seen barnyard pigs thousands of times cleaner than the human pigs who infest our waterways. When they get through eating or drinking they simply throw the trash in the water or on the shore even when there is a trash can right in front of them. Their laziness and indolence would rival that of Neanderthal man. 

The earth is drowning in mankind's trash. Many years ago Thor Heyerdahl when on board the second Kon Tiki was afraid to even brush his teeth in the Ocean because of the trash floating in it and that was decades ago. Today its far worse as you could walk on trash clear across both the Atlantic and Pacific Oceans.


----------

